# It’s not even October and they won Halloween



## Paco Dennis (Sep 16, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/xg2is8


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2022)

Huh?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 16, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Huh?




Did the video not work? It is from reddit.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Did the video not work? It is from reddit.


I just clicked on their name below and it worked. Cool. But what is meant by they "won Halloween"? (sorry). Guess it was a contest.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 16, 2022)

I think the caption is a bit over the top. No body wins Halloween.  But, I would like to see something that tops that stunt.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I think the caption is a bit over the top. No body wins Halloween.  But, I would like to see something that tops that stunt.


Yeah, me too. that was very cool!


----------



## Fyrefox (Sep 28, 2022)

I think that _Magneto, Jean Grey, _or certain other _X-Men _could pull off this hovering thing.  So they may be a _mutant…

_


----------

